# Dealers wanted for Bloodshot Broadheads...



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for a great head......


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

great looking head!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

japple said:


> great looking head!


thanx!...great heads to blow a hole in about anything....all p.m.'s answered....still excepting dealers from every state....p.m. me for details....:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

what is MAP on them? what are your margins like? I might be able to tell some dealers in Oregon and Washington about them!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

japple said:


> what is MAP on them? what are your margins like? I might be able to tell some dealers in Oregon and Washington about them!


i will p.m. you.......


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking heads


----------



## d-dub66 (Mar 11, 2010)

Might be interested, could you PM me some info? I'm in Central Ohio.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

d-dub66 said:


> Might be interested, could you PM me some info? I'm in Central Ohio.


sending you a p.m....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

what do they look like ?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

sent you a p.m....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered....keep em coming....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still looking for dealers...all states and canada.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top for dealers.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*best pics with the camera i have......*

pics


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*pics...*

short FERRULE broadheads......for the super fast setups...perfect flight.....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

niteshade said:


> short FERRULE broadheads......for the super fast setups...perfect flight.....


awsome shooting so far in foam...


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Nice looking head.


----------

